

Zurl – An HTTP and WebSocket client daemon with a ZeroMQ interface - runT1ME
https://github.com/fanout/zurl

======
jack9
Websockets? HTML5 Websockets will always limit your throughput to the point
that maxlength configuration doesn't mean much (just test with 1M messages).
All browsers have their own internal limitations and idiosyncrasies, in my
experience.

~~~
jkarneges
I'm not sure I understand your comment. If you're speaking about Zurl limits,
the max-size option has no effect on WebSockets since of course the session
could go on forever.

------
rch
So, this is the level where GPL actually becomes a problem (for me anyway). I
can see how it is still reasonable for zmq itself of course.

~~~
jkarneges
Hmm, how is the GPL a problem? Are you considering modifying the project and
need to keep it closed?

~~~
jsprogrammer
If you put GPL code into your code, your code becomes GPL regardless of
whether you modify the original GPL code.

~~~
jkarneges
Indeed. However, Zurl is a standalone server process, not a library that you
link with.

I know that the GPL's effects across process boundaries can be a bit of a gray
area depending on how coupled the processes are, but as the author I'll just
clarify that it's safe to use Zurl's ZeroMQ-based interface ("ZHTTP") without
the result counting as a combined work. The fact that I've published ZHTTP as
an independent spec may help ease minds on this:
[http://rfc.zeromq.org/spec:33](http://rfc.zeromq.org/spec:33)

~~~
rch
Ah, I see what you've done here - makes sense. It's nice work too.

